# Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?



## Niza (16. August 2012)

*Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Tachjen Leute
Mich würde mal interressieren ob ihr noch Computer Spielt bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C

Und wenn ihr Spielt oder sonst was tut am PC bei solchen Temps, wie schützt ihr euren Computer vor einen Hitzetod 

Da bei solchen Außentemperaturen die Innenraumtemperaturen auch sehr hoch sind


*
Also ich Spiele bei diesen Temperaturen nicht mehr.*
Da die Innenraumtemperaturen bei mir auch die 30°C knacken 
Das will ich einfach dem Computer nicht antun.
Dann werden vielleicht noch Filme geschaut im internet gesurft usw 
Aber Spielen nicht mehr 

Ich schütze meinen Computer damit indem ich die Lüfter der Lüfter Steuerung auf 100% schraube 
Im Huntergrund lasse ich Temperaturtools laufen ab 30°C außentemperaturen und innen Sauna 
Und ich habe einen HR 02 Mache auf meinen CPU und einen Scythe Setsugen 2 auf meiner Grafikkarten kühler installiert wo ein BeQuiet Silent Wings drauf sitzt
+ 3 Gehäuselüfter

EDIT : 
Ich habe den PC anfang sommer auch 1,5 Stunden Sauber gemacht und vom Staub befreit (mache ich jedes jahr 1 oder 2 mal)


Niza schrieb:


> Und Zwar wie folgt
> 1.Seitenteile ab
> 2.Lüfter vom Macho abmontieren + Staubfilter vorne vom Sharcoon Rebel 9
> 3.Grafikkarte ausbauen dabei den BeQuiet demontieren vom Skythe setsugen 2
> ...


 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## JensderRoggi (16. August 2012)

deleted


----------



## Magic12345 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ja klar! Denn was hat die Aussentemp. damit zu tun? Mir ist es egal und mein Spiele PC hat auch bei 35° bisher keine Probleme gehabt...


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich mach halt die Rollos runter am Morgen...dann bleibt es kühl und ich kann spielen...

Aber ich machs nicht oft, denn bei so nem Wetter bin ich lieber draußen


----------



## Fischer995 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Meine CPU dankt mir bei diesen Temperaturen das ich ihr einen Silver Arrow SB-e gegönnt habe . Und meine Grafikkarte das ich ihr einen EKL Peter beschert hab . Max temps CPU bei 4.5 Ghz (I7 2600k): 69°C, GTX 580 3GB mit EKL Alpenföhn Peter + 2x Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm PWM auf 900mhz OC : knappe 70°C.
Also ich hab noch sehr viel Spielraum. Übrigens diese Temps wurden bei einer Ausentemperatur von 34°C gemessen )


----------



## HairforceOne (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich spiele schon noch bei 30°C draußen. Allerdings merke ich im Idle schon, dass mein Q6600 die Temps nicht so mag. Da liegt er bei 46/46/42/42 (max. eher so um die 45°C)

Grafikkarten können Ohnehin ja ziemlich viel Hitze ab. (Meine alte 8800 GTX hatte gerne mal 89°C das ist bei Grafikkarten aber nicht so schlimm...)

An sich könntest du aber ohne Probleme auch so spielen. Du hast eine gute Kühlung, da bleibt alles bei angemessenen Temperaturen denke ich. 

Bis gestern lief mein Q6600 noch bei 1,37500 Volt - Allerdings war er da nicht PrimeStable (komischerweise aber 24/7) sodass ich nun um 0,025 Volt erhöht habe, was er dann lieber mag. Schlägt sich aber leider auch in der Temperatur aus :/ Wobei ich auch anmerken muss das mein CPU Lüfter im idle mit 500 Umdrehungen daherschleicht.

Dein Rechner passt sich ja sozusagen mit an. Wenn es Wärmer ist dann kühlt er halt stärker. (Außer du regelst alles Manuell...)

Ich aber habe bei mir keine Bedenken und der Q6600 ist ein verdammter Hitzkopf bei 3,2 GhZ -.-

Gehäuselüfter habe ich übriegns 2*120 mm vorne Luft einziehen und hinten einen 120 mm raussaugend. Ist eigentlich immer angenehm Kühl in der Kiste 

EDIT: Achja unter Last habe ich meinen Q6600 (Prime95) bei ungefähr 63/64°C Das ist für mich noch völlig im Rahmen.^^


----------



## Thallassa (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Abgesehen davon, dass es Verschwendung ist, bei solchen Temperaturen zu zocken statt bei nem kühlen Radler am Fluss oder See zu sitzen, mach ich mir da keine Sorgen.
Wenn's draußen 35° hat, hat's in meinem Zimmer vielleicht mal 27° - GPU und CPU gehen dabei nicht über 70°


----------



## StefanStg (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ja ich zocke noch. Hatte gestern in meinen Kellerzimmer 18 Grad da mache ich mir keine sorgen um meine temp. erstrecht da ich eine Wakü habe


----------



## JensderRoggi (16. August 2012)

deleted


----------



## Khedo (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich denke wenn du nicht zu ner LAN-Party in einer Sauna eigeladen bist, musst du dir keine Sorgen um die Temperaturen machen!


----------



## twentythree (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Ja logisch! Ich spiel auch lieber, wenn Ich nicht vom Stuhl fließe...
> Sitzt ja auch selten einer Mitternacht am See )


 
Da hats dann aber auch nicht mehr 35°C


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Also, wenn nur wegen der paar Grad mehr im Raum die Komponenten wirklich KRITISCH heiß werden, dann stimmt was mit der Kühlung nicht... insofern ist es an sich unsinnig, wegen recht hoher Temps im Zimmer nicht mehr zu spielen. Es gibt ja auch Länder, in denen es über Monate nicht unter 30 Grad hat - was sollen die denn machen? Keine PCs mehr nutzen? ^^ Und wenn die CPU im IDLE oder bei Last dann halt mal ein paar Grad hat, ist das doch völlig egal - etliche Leute haben ja noch nicht mal einen "besonderen" CPU-Kühler, die haben ohnehin nicht eine "möglichst niedrige" Temp, und trotzdem halten deren Bauteile nicht kürzer wärhend der normalen Nutzungsdauer. 

Kritisch kann es an sich nur für die sein, die ihre CPU so hart übertaktet haben, dass sie nur wegen eines sehr guten Kühlers GERADE SO noch stabil läuft. Diejenigen können dann halt für die heißen Tage mal mit ein paar % weniger OC leben, das ist doch auch kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2012)

Ich zocke und mach mir keine Gedanken. Wenns dem PC zu wsrm wird, regelt der das schon selbst. Runtertakten, Lüfter schneller und zur Not schaltet er sich halt ab. Was mir aber noch nie passiert ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] _Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)_ 
Generell ist mir die Temperatur vom Rechner schnuppe, nur wenn es schon so warm ist verkneife ich es mir den Rechner länger am laufen zu haben. Meine Bude ist miserabel isoliert und selbst nach Tagen kann ich Eier an die Wand werfen und die kommen als Spiegelei herunter


----------



## Rohstoff (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[X]_ Ja

_Die Außentemperaturen interessieren mich überhaupt nicht, wenn ich vor habe am PC zu spielen. Im Rechner ändert sich nichts bis fast nichts, wenn es draussen heiss ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

ich finde den sinn des themas sehr seltsam  die abstufung nach temperaturen ....   


gerade bei hohen außentemperaturen versuche ich mein zimmer dagegen abzuschotten und drinnen zu bleiben     dummerweise heizen ich und mein pc den raum doch irgendwann auf.

kühlprobleme kenne ich nicht


----------



## McLee (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[X]_ Ja

_Es lebe die Klimaanlage


----------



## seimen (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ja, aber es ist, wie andere schon gesagt haben, nicht gleichwarm wie drinnen. Da ich über nacht lüfte und tags alles verdunkle bleibts mehr oder weniger kühl. Probleme hatte ich noch nicht mal ansatzweise^^ vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal in die sonne stellen für einen härtetest


----------



## Metalic (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

ich arbeite 7 tage die woche und habe daher kaum zeit zum spielen egal wie warm/heiß es ist. spiele abends 1-2 stunden bf3 wenn mir nach der arbeit danach ist und ich nich direkt uns koma falle.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Also bei mir regelt alles Rainmeter, GPUs Taktraten und Lüfter der GPUs und CPU Taktrate. Somit ist ein zu warm werden kaum möglich.


----------



## eagle*23* (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] Ja 

aber dann oben ohne weil die gleiche Temp im Zimmer


----------



## Combi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

mein pc und der meiner frau sind beide mit grossen wasserkühlungen ausgestattet...
da sind temperaturen für uns total nebensache.
beide systeme übertaktet,kommen nie über 60 grad.
und bei der hitze,geh ich nicht freiwillig raus...
klimaanlage an und andere schwitzen lassen^^


----------



## GoldenMic (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich sehe kein Problem bei diesen Temperaturen zu spielen. Wenn man möchte greift man eben mit nem Frame Limiter ein.
Solang kein 3D Spiel aktiv ist, ist bei mir eh immer der Multi Display Power Saver an:
NVIDIA Inspector bringt komfortables Multi Display Power Saving | 3DCenter.org

Ansonsten kann es auch helfen den Turbo Modus aktueller CPUs abzuschalten. Die Leistung fällt dadurch oftmals nicht merklich ab, die Temperature ist aber oftmal niedriger, da man ne niedrigere Spannung anliegen hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] Ja. Dabei versuche ich dann nicht mehr als meine Finger zu bewegen, um nicht _selbst_ den Hitzetod zu sterben


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Aber natürlich wird da noch gespielt.  Ich muss dazu sagen, der Raum hält selbst bei Sahara-Zuständen außerhalb des Hauses noch angenehme 23-25°C. Daher bin ich nicht wirklich von hohen Temperaturen gebeutelt. 

Dennoch: ich kann nicht ausschließen auf LANs im Raum um die 30°C gehabt zu haben.  Und da war alles in Butter. Generell sehe ich hohen Temperaturen gelassen entgegen, mein Kühlkonzept ist sehr belastbar. Die 92er auf meinem MK-13 laufen selbst im Furmark nicht schneller als 900 Umdrehungen und der Lüfter auf meinem Ultra 120 Extreme kann bis 1900 touren, was auch niemals ausgereizt wird. Mein Phenom ist zwar übertaktet, aber nur auf 3,3 GHz, bei 1,35V glaube ich. 

Alles kein Problem.


----------



## Niza (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Danke schonmal für die gute Beteiligung an der Umfrage 
*
Dann muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen das der Computer überhitzt*
Weil ich erst angst hatte das der Computer überhitzten könnte

Ich habe leider keine Klimaanlage 
 Es gibt ein Problem mit dem Aufheizen meines Zimmers
 Draußen 30°C und drinnen gefühlte 35°C steigend
 Da der PC den Raum zusätzlich erhitzt
Deswegen zocke ich nicht gerne oder garnicht bei über 30°C

Immerhin habe ich eine Kostenlose Sauna
  Die sich von selber aufheizt
 Und das auch noch kostenlos 

*Der hauptgrund ist warum ich nicht mehr spiele bei 30°C:*
Ich gehe bei den Außen Temps lieber ins Freibad oder zum See
Als zu zocken und zu schwitzen
Und dass mit den Hitzetod hat sich dann wohl geklärte mit den Antworten






Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn nur wegen der paar Grad mehr im Raum  die Komponenten wirklich KRITISCH heiß werden, dann stimmt was mit der  Kühlung nicht... .


 
jap das stimmt auch 
 habe selber die Erfahrung gemacht bei 27°C außentemperatur und 28°C innentemperatur 
Grafikkarte wurde trotz diesen Scythe Kühler über 95°C heiß tendenz steigend
Und das nur beim zocken  nach kurzer zeit

*Der Fehler ließ sich schnell finden habe leider davon keine Fotos gemacht *
Ich sage nur der Grafikkarten kühler war sowas von zu durch staub 
Also den PC 1,5 Stunden gereinigt vernünftig (incl Kühler demontage neumontage usw)
und Grafikkarte danach ca 55°C stabil 
Also über 40°C kühler

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## seimen (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

lol staub ist doch ne heisse sache *arrrrrrrr*


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

ich glaube mein pc würde hohe temperaturen besser wegstecken als ich, ich würde mir mehr sorgen machen, dass ICH nicht überhitze   leider bringen aufgeklebte kühlrippen wenig, aber ein ventilator, eiswürfel, kühle getränke etc. tun gut. 

was willst du denn bei schönem wetter am see?  da braucht man ja einen wasserfesten laptop, also ne das ist doch doof


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



> was willst du denn bei schönem wetter am see?  da braucht man ja einen wasserfesten laptop, also ne das ist doch doof


Oder ein Waschbrettbauch, hat wohl leider auch nicht jeder.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

achwas, wofür denn? dadurch zockst du auch nicht besser  schon gar nicht bei blendender sonne


----------



## Niza (17. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Also das Umfrage Ergebinis ist ziemlich eindeutig 
Die aller meisten zocken noch bei 30°C Außentemperatur

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hans-dampf (17. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Auch wenn es 45 grad hatte würde ich den pc anschmeißen 

Den da wo es 38 grad drausen hatte ich meinen hobby Keller maximal 20 grad

Ergo die Außentemperaturen Jucken mich nicht 

Klimaanlage überflüssig


----------



## Niza (19. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Hans-dampf schrieb:


> Auch wenn es 45 grad hatte würde ich den pc anschmeißen
> 
> Den da wo es 38 grad drausen hatte ich meinen hobby Keller maximal 20 grad
> 
> ...


 
Das ist cool
So ein Keller hat doch was schönes und kühles an sich 
Ich bin sicher das man dort gut übertakten kann und gut leben kann


PS:
Also auf Sonntag freue ich mich schon (ironisch gemeint )
Das Wetter wird sehr heis zu heis für meinen Geschmack 
Alleine schon heute Nacht haben wir über 25°C 
Und morgen (Sonntag) sind über 35°C angesagt 

Mfg:
Niza

EDIT :
Ich habe damals doch ein Foto geschossen
Das ist der Übeltäter der über 95°C erreicht hat wegen staub bei heißen Temperaturen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radfahrer (19. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Wie einige vor mir schon gemeint haben, Aussentemperatur ist kein ausschlaggebender Faktor ob ich zocke oder nicht.

Da könnts auch schön warme 55°C im Schatten haben^^

Was ihr nur habt...ist doch eh angenehm draussen bei 35 Grädern (am besten aufm Rad durchn Wald heizen dann).
Dass Eure Körper rebellieren, wenn ihr vom Klima-gekühltem Auto bei 19-21° in die pralle Sonne steigt ist logisch, da hilft nur Abhärtung und/oder Verzicht auf Strom/Spritfressende Klimaanlagen + nicht zu kalte Getränke zum Ausgleich des Flüssigkeitsverlusts.

Geht mal in den Dschungel, da kommt man schier um den Verstand bei 35°C und Luftfeuchtigkeit von 100%


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Niza schrieb:


> Das ist cool
> 
> 
> Ich habe damals doch ein Foto geschossen
> ...


 

Lebt das? 




Also ich hab auch schonmal ein paar Sachen etwas verstauben lassen, aber dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein ...


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Die Frage nach der Zimmertemperatur wäre doch eher brauchbarer oder?  
Bei Leuten wie mir die ihr Zimmer direkt unterm Dach haben ist die aber eh fast gleich mit der Außentemperatur, bei mir grade 32.2°C 
Und gezockt wird trotzdem, solang sich nix von selbst runtertaktet/abschaltet/o.ä. soll mir die Zimmertemp egal sein


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich bin auch unterm Dach.. geh ich die Treppe runter sinds gefühlt 5°C weniger...


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. August 2012)

Ich hab ne Wakü mit MoRa3 also ist mir das Wayne, obwohl ich die Außentemperatur zu Hardware Temperatur immer gut an der wassertemp mitverfolgen kann.


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] Sonstiges:   Ja ich tu es aber deutlich weniger weil ich an warmen Tagen total Lustlos bin. 

Main HAF X hält den PC schön Kühl. An Tagen wie heute (Über 35° hier in Hamburg) wurde meine Gehäusetemp maximal 28° warm. CPU ist dadurch im Idle bei ca 30-36°


----------



## Jan565 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Also ich Öle hier in der Wohnung schon beim sitzen so warm ist es. Aber den Rechner würde ich immer an machen zum Zocken egal was ist.


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Meiner MEinung nach sollte ein Rechner so konfiguriert sein, dass er auch bei 30 oder 40 Grad zuverlässig und ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2012)

Ja, ich Spiele auch bei über 30 Grad noch. Den PC schütze und kühle ich durch überlegte Hardwareauswahl von Luftkühlung und Case. Z.Zt. verwende ich wieder ein Case, da mir auf einer Test-Bench die Hardware zu schnell einstaubt 

Fractal Design mit 2x 140mm Silent Wings blow in, 3x 140 mm Silent Wings blow out. Alle mit 9v, ca. 750 rpm.
Megahalems mit 1x 120mm Silent Wing, 12v, ca. 1500 rpm.
EKL Peter mit 2x 120mm Silent Wings, Beide mit 9v, ca. 1200 rpm

BF3 Werte:
CPU 60 (i7 860 + SMT, C1E, C-State @ 1.12v)
GPU 55 (GTX570SC + Adaptive VSync @ 1.025v)


----------



## Nostrex (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

AMD X6 1090T @ 4ghz bei 47°c Beim zocken, mit Mugen 2. Allerdings muss man auch noch die 12°c draufrechnen alaosehr sehr nah an dee grenze. Prime Ist sehr kritisch 56°c.
Muss er halt abkönnen auch wenn das über den vonAMD liegt
Graka 78°C -> Gtx 470 @800mhz mit Gelid icy vision 
Alles kacke , aber spiele wenn ich bockhab auch bei 35°c innentemp xD


----------



## Niza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Meiner MEinung nach sollte ein Rechner so konfiguriert sein, dass er auch bei 30 oder 40 Grad zuverlässig und ohne Probleme läuft.


 
Das stimmt auch wieder
man sollte einen PC so auslegen das er ein bischen besser gekühlt wird als nur das nötigste 
Es gilt :
Je Kühler umso besser

Mal darüber nachgedacht im Sommer den PC in den Kühlschrank einzubauben 
Aber bitte mit Bierfach

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## 10203040 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

CPU max 40° und GPU 65°-70°.

Klar zock ich normal weiter.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

Ich zocke auch normal weiter, nur muss dazu jetzt wohl ein neuer CPU-Kühler her...


----------



## Niza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



10203040 schrieb:


> CPU max 40° und GPU 65°-70°.
> 
> Klar zock ich normal weiter.



Mit den Werten kannst de das auch 

Ich habe jetzt mal mir die Zeit genommen vor kurzem und die Temps gemessen unter Last 
CPU : max 45°C
GPU : max 57°C
HDD : max 35°C

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die temps so niedrig sind
und das trotz Warmen Zimmer

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] Ja!
Warum auch nicht? Die CPU schwankt zwischen 50 und 60 °C und die Grafikkarte zwischen 69 und 78 °C, je nach Spiel und MSAA- oder SSAA-Verwendung. Passt.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Niza schrieb:


> Mit den Werten kannst de das auch
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal mir die Zeit genommen vor kurzem und die Temps gemessen unter Last
> CPU : max 45°C
> ...



Die CPU-Temperatur nehme ich dir nicht ab.  Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich glaube das ist ein Auslesefehler, wie er bei den AMDs oft vorkommt (Es werden zu niedrige Temps angezeigt).

Jetzt verzichte ich doch darauf  Ich hab kurzfristig wieder den boxed eingebaut, weil ich keine Lust hatte, das Board auszubauen


----------



## Niza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die CPU-Temperatur nehme ich dir nicht ab.  Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich glaube das ist ein Auslesefehler, wie er bei den AMDs oft vorkommt (Es werden zu niedrige Temps angezeigt).
> 
> Jetzt verzichte ich doch darauf  Ich hab kurzfristig wieder den boxed eingebaut, weil ich keine Lust hatte, das Board auszubauen


 
Ich wollte es erst selber nicht glauben

ich habe sie extra mit* 2* programmen getestet mit Core temp *und* HW monitor 
Um zu schauen ob es auch stimmt 
Ich verwende einen Phenom 2 X4 925 (4x2,8Ghz)
Außerdem verwende ich einen HR 02 Macho (Ich sage nur das ist ein Monster) 
jeden der sich den (ich muss sagen Spitze Kühler) einbauen will wünsche ich Viel Spaß
Erfordert ein bischen Fingerspitzengefühl

Und verwende 3 Gehäuselüfter

*Windows taktet automatisch runter wenn ich das Speil beende*
Ich habe 2 Stunden Starcraft 2 mit 10-20 Fps gespielt um die CPU und GPU wirklich zu belasten und im Hintergrund Core Temp und HW Monitor laufen lassen
Das Ergebnis ist folgendes:
Hier Core Temp :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier HW Monitor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und hier mal Leerlauf :*
Core Temp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HW Monitor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT
Wobei ich komme auf 45°C mit Prime 95
* 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Bei 5 Grad Raumtemperatur würde ich das vielleicht glauben... Wie warm ist es denn im Zimmer?


----------



## Niza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bei 5 Grad Raumtemperatur würde ich das vielleicht glauben... Wie warm ist es denn im Zimmer?


 
Auf jedenfall keine 5°C
meistens so um die 20-25°C
Da wo ich 2 Stunden Starcraft 2 gespielt habe hatte ich ca. 28°C 


PS: 
muss noch dazu sagen das ich den PC vor kurzem richtig sauber gemacht habe
Vor ca. 1 Monat
1,5 Stunden Arbeit 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Dann garantiere ich dir, dass es sich um Auslesefehler handelt. Dieses Problem haben viel PII xX und das liegt auch nicht am Programm, sondern an der CPU selbst, deshalb zeigen auch alle Programme dasselbe an  Darf ich noch fragen, welchen CPU-Kühler du nutzt?


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dann garantiere ich dir, dass es sich um Auslesefehler handelt. Dieses Problem haben viel PII xX und das liegt auch nicht am Programm, sondern an der CPU selbst, deshalb zeigen auch alle Programme dasselbe an  Darf ich noch fragen, welchen CPU-Kühler du nutzt?


 
Schrieb er doch. Er hat n Macho ;D


----------



## Niza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dann garantiere ich dir, dass es sich um Auslesefehler handelt. Dieses Problem haben viel PII xX und das liegt auch nicht am Programm, sondern an der CPU selbst, deshalb zeigen auch alle Programme dasselbe an  Darf ich noch fragen, welchen CPU-Kühler du nutzt?



 Klar gerne

CPU Kühler :
Einen Thermalright HR 02 Macho
http://www.amazon.de/Thermalright-HR-02-MACHO-CPU-K%C3%BChler-Heatpipes/dp/B005ERSN7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345662638&sr=8-1

Und wie schon gesagt 3 Gehäuselüfter 
2 Be Quiet Silent Wings vorne rein 
Ein Revoltek LED Lüfter hinten raus 

Auf der Grafikkarte einen
Scythe Setsugen 2 mit einen Selbst montierten Be Quiet Silent Wings
http://www.amazon.de/Scythe-Setsuge...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1345662719&sr=1-1

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Asus4ever (22. August 2012)

Ja, ich spiele da noch, hab mein Zimmer in der Nordseite vom Haus, hier wird's allerhöchstens drin 24 Grad warm


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Hilf mir Robo, das ist ein Auslesefehler 

Schau mal hier: Recht bekannt das Problem:

Zu niedrige CPU Temperatur!? CoreTemp, Athlon II X4 - Prozessoren
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/146182-niedrige-cpu-temperatur-seltsam.html
RoundUp: Auf der Suche nach dem besten AMD E-350 Mainboard - Silenthardware
Amd 1090t Temperatursensor kaputt ?! - Prozessoren


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. August 2012)

Abgesehen davon dass ich bei gutem Wetter eher an der frischen Luft bin, richte ich mich dabei nicht nach der Außen- sondern nach der Innentemperatur, da mein Rechner im Schlafzimmer steht. Und ab ca. 29 Grad mach ich den aus, weil ich sonst nicht mehr schlafen kann, ohne meine Matratze vollzuschwitzen


----------



## Niza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Nun habe ich mal ein Foto gemacht von der Temp in Bios unter Health Status
Systemtemperatur : 35°C
CPU : 33°C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Innenraumtemperatur :26°C
Core Temp : 30-31°C

Wer liest den die temperatur aus bzw wo liegt der Sensor?
Das mainboard oder ?
Der prozessor ?

Wenn das wirklich falsch ausgelesen ist wieviel °C muss man draufrechnen ?
bzw wie kommt man an die wirkliche Temperatur ?
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich besitze kein Computer und schreibe in dieses Forum mit meinen telekinesisch und telepathischen Kräften rein.


----------



## leopard95 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Meinem Pc macht es auch nichts,
egal ob es 36 Grad sind oder 20.
Ich liege immer bei Volllast in einem Bereich zwischen 34 und 42 Grad Celsius.


----------



## Niza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Juhu die 100er Teilnehmer geknackt 
Ich Bedanke mich schonmal bei allen, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben 
und hoffe auf weitere gute Beteiligung

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## NCphalon (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich spiele bis er ausgeht


----------



## Andregee (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

ich habe auch bei über 30 grad außentemp innen so um die 22. grad also stört mich das ganze überhaupt nicht.
aber selsbt wenn es wärmer wäre, selbst 10 grad mehr wäre bei meinen komponenten nicht das problem da die gpu aktuell bei 60 und die cpu bei 45 grad werkeln unter spielelast und das mit niedrigem drehzahlniveau.


----------



## The_Trasher (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Die Hitze stört zwar schon, aber dann spiel ich eben oben ohne 
Teilweise heizt die Grafikkarte meine CPU schon ordentlich auf, aber die Kühlung passt. ( Vertikale Kühlerausrichtung  )


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[X] Ja, - habe ´ne gute Luftkühlung und behalte halt die Temps im Auge,


----------



## Stevy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich habe am Dienstag wo es bei uns knapp 37° gehabt hat drotzdem Portel 2 gezockt aber nur weil ich es geschenkt bekommen habe.
Sonnst ist der PC eigentlich bei 30° aus weil er am Dienstag ca 70° erreicht hatte


----------



## TECHZ77 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

in einer sauna würde ich mir eher sorgen um die luftfeuchtigkeit machen


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> [X] Ja, - habe ´ne gute Luftkühlung und behalte halt die Temps im Auge,


 
Seid meinem Gehäuse sind die Temps Super... Bei 4,4 Ghz Idle 30 Last 63 bei einer Zimmertemp von 31 Grad...


----------



## NeoP (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Wenns echt mal so heiß werden sollte, in der sonst recht kühlen Wohnung, dann werden halt alle Lüfter auf 12V geschraubt und beim Zocken is eh das Headset aufm Kopf. Dann störts höchstens die Frau  aber die is zum Glück nicht so empfindlich was PC-Lüfter Geräusche angeht wie ich.
Es lebe die Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Schokomonster (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Nein weil es da in meiner Wohnung dank mieser Isolierung so warm ist das ein jegliche Lust vergeht auch nur 1 Finger zu bewegen.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

...solange die Temps im Rechner im grünen Bereich sind, zock ich auch im Sommer.
Bisher ging die Karte nicht über 70°C und die CPU nicht über 60°C, also dunkelgrün...


----------



## NCphalon (25. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Nach hellgrün kommt aber gelb^^


----------



## Gohrbi (25. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Nach hellgrün kommt aber gelb^^




...ich weiß, darum wird gebastelt...der ACX wartet schon


----------



## 10203040 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die CPU-Temperatur nehme ich dir nicht ab.  Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich glaube das ist ein Auslesefehler, wie er bei den AMDs oft vorkommt (Es werden zu niedrige Temps angezeigt).
> 
> 
> Jetzt verzichte ich doch darauf  Ich hab kurzfristig wieder den boxed eingebaut, weil ich keine Lust hatte, das Board auszubauen


Meine hat im Idle 30°~ Verbrauch wird im Idle etwa 14W angezeigt, max liegt bei 60W.



Niza schrieb:


> Mit den Werten kannst de das auch
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal mir die Zeit genommen vor kurzem und die Temps gemessen unter Last
> CPU : max 45°C
> ...


 
Hab ja auch nicht die stärkste CPU und viel Verbrauch ist auch nicht da^^


----------



## PCGHGS (25. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] Ich spiele schon ab 28°C keine Computerspieler mehr


----------



## Robonator (25. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

 4 Mann, ein Zimmer, 3PC´s, eine Xbox und wir sind am zocken  Und das bei wirklich gutem Wetter


----------



## Icke&Er (25. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] Ja

Ich zocke recht selten in letzter Zeit, aber wenn ich dann doch mal Lust drauf habe ist mir die Temp im Raum egal.
Wenn mein PC das nicht abkann hätte ich auch was falsches verbaut 

MFG


----------



## FreezerX (25. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ja, und wenn es 40°C im Zimmer hätte. 
2500K unter dem HR-02 Macho lag auch im Hochsommer noch nie über 60°C. Meine Referenz GTX560Ti wird lauter als im Winter, aber 82°C wird kaum erreicht. 
Die neuen guten Grafikkarten (ASUS GTX6xx DC2, Sapphire HD7xxx Dual Fan,...) gehen auch im Hochsommer selten über 65°C-75°C und das ist völlig unbedenklich.

Als Anekdote: Der SuperMUC wird sogar mit Warmwasser temperiert (Wasser bis 55°C, Prozessoren bis 80°C).


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. August 2012)

Wie kann man 1,5 Stunden seinen PC sauber machen ? Seitenteile ab, Kompressor an und rein mit der Luftpistole. 3 Min und der Staub ist weg - Hardware sieht wie neu aus. So wird auch das NT mal richtig sauber.


Aber Zoggen würde ich noch auch wenn es draußen 70c hat ^^ Einfach noch 1 - 2 Klimaanlagen hingestellt und gut is. Und dank Solar und Windkraft auch noch ohne Schlechtes Gewissen o_0


----------



## Niza (26. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wie kann man 1,5 Stunden seinen PC sauber machen ? Seitenteile ab, Kompressor an und rein mit der Luftpistole. 3 Min und der Staub ist weg - Hardware sieht wie neu aus. So wird auch das NT mal richtig sauber.


 
Und Zwar wie folgt
1.Seitenteile ab
2.Lüfter vom Macho abmontieren + Staubfilter vorne vom Sharcoon Rebel 9
3.Grafikkarte ausbauen dabei den BeQuiet demontieren vom Skythe setsugen 2 
4.Alle Karten ausbauen
5.Mit Druckluft erstmal alles Durchblasen im Rechner und die Karten *dabei die Lüfter Festhalten das sie sich nicht mitdrehen* ,
weil sonst riskierst de einen Lagerschaden (hatte mein Bruder schon erlebt und dabei seinen Grafikkartenlüfter geschrottet)
6. Die Ausgebauten Staubfilter säubern mit Druckluft und Staubsauger 
7. Mit einen feinen Pinsel alles Säubern + Schnittstellen und die Karten 
8. Die Lüfter von Staub befreien mit einen Zahnbürste (natürlich unbenutzt)
Das klappt abzulut super 
9.Alles nochmal Durchblasen
10. Ich habe den Grafikkarten-Kühler bei der Gelegenheit noch mal auf festen sitz Kontrolliert also eventuell nachgezogen
11. Alle Lüfter wieder montieren und alles wieder montieren 
12. Gehäuseseiten gesäubert mit leicht feuchten Tuch incl. Plexiglasscheibe und danach wieder montiert
13. Zum Schluss habe ich das Gehäuse von außen noch mal mit leicht feuchten Wundertuch gesäubert 
*Und das alles hat 1,5 Stunden gedauert*

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## timbo01 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

[x] Ja
Hab noch nie über 28°C bei mir im Zimmer gehabt.

Und bei einer Guten Kühlung sollte eigentlich nix zu Schaden kommen. Außer du hast dein OC auf 18°C Raumtemp abgestimmt


----------



## Ossiracer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Klar spiel ich da noch. Lüfter werden übers Aquaero geregelt, da geht das schon Ab 35° Wassertemp drehn die Lüfter dann halt dementsprechend auf


----------



## Koyote (26. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ich zocke, egal bei welchem Wetter. Die Wasserkühlung ist nie an die 40 Grad gekommen, also mache ich mir da auch keine gedanken und mache nicht extra was für den Pc


----------



## coroc (26. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*

Ja. 

Temperaturprobleme habe ich nicht, denn mein pc steht im Keller, und da ist es immer um die 23 grad Celsius warm, also vollkommen undbedenklich


----------



## winner961 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Spielt ihr Computerspiele bei Außentemperaturen von über 30°C ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ich zocke, egal bei welchem Wetter. Die Wasserkühlung ist nie an die 40 Grad gekommen, also mache ich mir da auch keine gedanken und mache nicht extra was für den Pc


 
bin genau der geleiche Meinung wie Koyote und mit Wasserkühlung alles kein Problem. Und wenn es zu warm werden würde dann kommt eben ne höhere Drehzahl für die Lüfter .


----------

